# [Configuration] LSI Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'installe un serveur équipe d'une carte contolleur LSI Logic 1068, et de deux disques dur configurés en Raid-1. Lors du démarrage une serveur udev ne trouve pas les points de montage sur /dev.

dmesg indique que le point de montage / (ext2)  a été monté en lecture seule. Quelle peut être la raison de ce problème ?

fstab

```
# Mounted file systems

/dev/sda2   /boot       ext2      noauto,relatime,errors=remount-ro     1 2

/dev/sda10  /           ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda6   /usr        ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda7   /home       reiserfs  relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda8   /tmp        ext2      relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda9   /var        reiserfs  relatime,errors=remount-ro            0 1

/dev/sda5   none        swap      sw                                    0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom  auto      udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8     0 0

#/dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy auto      noauto                                0 0

none        /proc       proc      defaults                              0 0

none        /dev/shm    tmpfs     defaults                              0 0
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6702PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

02:08.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

06:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
```

fdisk

```
Disk /dev/sda: 158.9 GB, 158999773184 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19330 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x28075d3b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         486     3903763+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *         487         510      192780   83  Linux

/dev/sda3             511       19330   151171650    5  Extended

/dev/sda5             511         753     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6             754        6710    47849571   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            6711       10236    28322563+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8           10237       10722     3903763+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9           10723       18716    64211773+  83  Linux

/dev/sda10          18717       19330     4931923+  83  Linux
```

sda1 est dédié à Ubuntu. Toutes les autres partitions sont dédiées à Gentoo.

kernel configuration

```
CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128
```

Le message d'erreur affiché lors du boot est le suivant :

```
wrong fs type,  bad option, bad superblock

or udev missing code page
```

Le système a monté les point suivant avant d'arrêter la procédure de démarrage.

```
rootfs      on /       type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on /       type ext2 (ro)

proc        on /proc type proc (rw, ....)

sysfs       on /sys   type sysfs (rw, ....)
```

dmesg indique qu'un montage ext2 a été effectué en lecture seule. Il s'agit donc /.

Comment ce fait-il qu'il y ai deux point de montage sur / ?Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Sun Jun 08, 2008 8:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il semble que le driver mptsas doit être utilisé, au lieu du driver megaraid_sas. Comme puis-je sélectionner ce driver dans la configuration du kernel ?

Merci

----------

## babykart

voici ce que j'ai si cela peut t'aider...

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      [*]   LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers

      <*>     LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver)

      <*>   LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module

  [*] Fusion MPT device support  --->

    <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS

    (128) Maximum number of scatter gather entries (16 - 128)
```

PS - es-tu sûr de tes options dans le fichier /etc/fstab?

----------

